# Using DOS to make folder hidden



## techno12 (Jan 12, 2005)

I was told by someone that there is a method whereby a folder can be hidden using a password by means of DOS so that it can only be opened by using the same password. Is there any such method??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

No, you can hide it, but Dos does not support password protection.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

I think this script will create a folder then hid it. Maybe someone can help with the Password Protection part? If you can use scripts in your invironment?

Set objFSO = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set objFolder = objFSO.CreateFolder("C:\FSO")

Set objFolder = objFSO.GetFolder("C:\FSO")

If objFolder.Attributes = objFolder.Attributes AND 2 Then
objFolder.Attributes = objFolder.Attributes XOR 2 
End If


----------

